# Certainly worth a look



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Photos of my models




(edit) To clarify...they're not MY models.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Amazing work!

At first I was sure I was looking at a rally of old cars; then I saw your finger in one picture.

Wow.

Margaret


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Very Cool!


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> ... then I saw your finger in one picture.


Oh, it's not my work. BTW, have I seen your name over at RetouchPRO?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

ScanMan said:


> Oh, it's not my work. BTW, have I seen your name over at RetouchPRO?


Yes, that was me! I haven't been there lately, but I sure learned a lot from them. I should drop in just to say hi.

I thought it was your work. It is still amazing.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Fantastic. Not just the use of forced perspective, but also the lighting, the quality of the models, sets, etc..

Thanks for the link, ScanMan! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Fantastic. Not just the use of forced perspective, but also the lighting, the quality of the models, sets, etc..
> 
> Thanks for the link, ScanMan! :clap:


I thought you in particular would enjoy this one. When I first got the link sent my way, it didn't say "photos of my models", just something nondescript. So when I started watching it, I couldn't figure out what on earth I was looking at. I really had no idea they were models, till the first shot of the guy with the little set in the background.

Wow, I thought what a tremendous amount of work, and what a great eye for lighting this guy has. Then I thought...HA...SoyMac will think this is cool...


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow! really cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

SoyMac said:


> Fantastic. Not just the use of forced perspective, but also the lighting, the quality of the models, sets, etc..
> 
> Thanks for the link, ScanMan! :clap:


Yep exactly. It's all very well put together. Loved one where you see the nice perspective shot and then the one with his head in it at the same perspective  Lots and lots of time has been spent on that ongoing project!!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

That was fantastic! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

ScanMan said:


> I thought you in particular would enjoy this one. ... I thought...HA...SoyMac will think this is cool...


I guess I'm that transparent!

And now I hear Simply Red singing, "If You don't know me by now ..."


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Those were absolutely incredible!! Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

A follow up video on CBS news: The Smallest Town in the U.S. - CBS News Video

And some Photoshop fun on Flickr: June '59 at the Superette on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

